

What Killed Best Buy?  Not Amazon, Apple. - cwan
http://chicagoboyz.net/archives/32913.html

======
DBLB
Their sales people _used_ to be pushy when they were all on commission, this
is no longer the case though and they're actually too tame now to the point
it's clear they just don't care.

If I was a brick and mortar and wanted to distinguish myself with online I'd
look towards my people as the number one differentiator and providing the best
customer experience possible. If Best Buy (and other traditional stores) want
to survive they should do whatever it takes to give the best user experience
and bend over backwards to show they care about relational selling and
maintaining their customers longterm.

Customer experience doesn't just involve having nice reps that are pleasant to
interact with but they should also be knowledgeable on the products they're
selling - for this to work commissions and/or increased pay would be necessary
and would be a short-time expense for a longtime payout with customer
satisfaction and loyalty.

Personally, I still get a little excited walking into a Best Buy but by the
time I'm a few feet in I'm immediately frustrated (and generally a little
angry) after my interactions with the reps.

~~~
bunderbunder
> Their sales people used to be pushy when they were all on commission. . .

And they still are, for the things they still earn commission on. It's amazing
how pushy I've had people in blue polo shirts get about trying to sell me
extended warranties.

------
choko
In my opinion, Best Buy killed themselves. Their prices are high, their
salespeople are pushy, and their return policy is an absolute nightmare.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Yup. In short, incompetent and evil.

Not a good combination for success.

